# European Pro Field Archery Tour



## Footed Shaft (Jul 10, 2002)

Great link!!


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

verygood for dietmar.i thought dave cousins shoots the field events also.


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

Dave is at Field World Championships....


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

I think he is on the gold winning team.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

He is indeed.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

congrats to Dietmar on winning the Fort Van Lier Pro series


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Congrats on the win!


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Nice to see you back.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

awesome shooting


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Nice win for Dietmar... He shot well all weekend. Except for the "Masters Course" video at the start... hahahaha. He also had a good interview at the end. Great work Dietmar!


----------

